# Look what I JUST noticed! LOL



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Herding group?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I know! Herding group? What were they thinking (or I guess they weren't)? What if I got a really good picture I wanted to print? jeez.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ha! Just give that guy a sheep or two. He'll show ya herding! 

GOOOOO COOPER!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The only thing he knows how to herd is a thrown squeeky toy.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

He's going to herd lots of medals right into your lap. Just a fabulous-looking boy in every shot.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a yummy little boy! I just saw a photo of his breeder/handler on FB with a stunning brown mini bitch. Your little fella is doing you proud. Way to go!
Ummmm yeah...herding group???!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

R u kidding O/W?  Them Poodles are natural herders. 

Just look at the terror in those Sheep eyes! Muahahaha! :devil:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL CB
Arreau, my husband took that picture of the beautiful brown girl.  I wish you could see her in person. Her color is amazing, too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sure, many poodles can herd, but that doesn't put them in the herding group now, does it? that is funny. Someone from the show superintendent's crew sure seems to have fallen asleep there. At least it didn't end up that way in the win picture!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The trouble is, the nonsporting group is always last. That was in the late afternoon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Spectacular pictures anyway! That boy won't take long to finish at all!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Gorgeous fella. That boy is going places!

Funny how they messed that up. lol.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha. Well I think poodles would fit better in the herding group anyways..lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, really, spoos should be in the sporting group. But since it is such a huge group I understand why those of you who show wouldn't want to make that move. Does anyone know whether the AKC is moving ahead with the plans to reorganize the groups that I had heard talk of a couple of years ago? It included splitting the hounds into sight hounds and scent hounds and some other changes too.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> It included splitting the hounds into sight hounds and scent hounds and some other changes too.


Woo Hoo! Them dastardly sight hounds! They should be in their own category.  lol

But they're pretty when they run!

http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/14261-lure-coursing.html

PS - Go for Winnow's youtube link. I just tested it.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like that show bug has biten you. Let me know when you want to re-home Cooper. I would love to have him...LOL You know you don't have room for that next pup, now do you?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, three is my cities limit. Of course, a mini could be snuck in the corner and no one would notice.


----------

